# UFO unofficial comp. WE HAVE A WINNER



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

*Unidentified Fishing Object*

Just a bit of fun off the back of the recent UFO thread.
Post up a pic of the most obscure fishing related object you can find.
You have until the end of the month to pluck something out of the black hole.

Special guest star judge will be our very own resident UFO expert Wopfish.
Best entry gets a couple of lures thrown at them or eggs if it's a bad day.

So lets have it then, show us your tackle.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Let's get the ball rolling with this little gem, the Fish-N-Chum :shock:


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

Your's is pretty hard to beat Keza, but here's my attempt!
I won't go down wiothout a figh haha


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice! lol


----------



## yacker (Aug 28, 2009)

Gold.....also known as "thimble on a string" :lol:


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

It's called a Pond King,Honey Hole Pond Tree.Made of PVC piping.You put it into your dam or Honey Hole and it will attract fish to it.Fish will use it for cover etc.Cost $350US.Who the bloody hell would buy this?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm way out of this race!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure what you would catch with this :? 








Maybe what Kirk used to land all those Alien women


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

You don't have to go too far to find the questionable, viewtopic.php?f=30&t=41437 :lol:


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

snapperz said:


> Who the bloody hell would buy this?


Americans. :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

Inflatable Kayak $49.99

http://www.1-day.com.au/products/AA7KFN9KY#


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Trax86 (Aug 13, 2010)

this mobile phone attachment tells you the weight of your fish :lol:


----------



## lovefishing (Mar 1, 2010)

ha ha ha at that alien lookin.
bizarre


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Trax86 said:


> this mobile phone attachment tells you the weight of your fish :lol:


Is that Kim Jong-Il?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

gross


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm - I'm liking the thumb thingy so far - but I think you guys can do better.......... 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

The Wonder Boner


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

I need one of those pond honey hole trees, damn birds eat my bass. I think they have sussed my artificial reefs (milk crates cabletied together) :?


----------



## ifish1208 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im not sure how many we are aloud to enter but here is mine


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Fish bike ftw!!!111


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Don�t just cast - Blast
10, 20, 30 feet with the
touch of a button.

Fishing rocks with the Rocket Fishing
Rod featuring rocket launch casting system,
telescopic extension, max cast indicator, patented
hook hiding bobber that hides the hook until it hits the
water, a secret compartment for weights and lures and
a safety release, so it only launches when you're ready!

Fishing has never been so fun and easy!
No more crazy casting, just pump,
aim, launch and hit your mark
every time


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Pretty cool, just don't get it too close to your junk in front of the missus. She'll know the _truth_.
















Link


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

The Booze Bait. This thing is actually for sale if you can't be bothered making it yourself. :roll:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You can add those dremel looking cordless fish scalers to the list. I don't have a pic but they were in the last Compleat Angler sale catalogue I think.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Carping


----------



## ifish1208 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow you can buy the worlds smallest pen overhead on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Gold-Telescopic- ... 3a602d6ea6


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

Have you seen "Toilet Fishing"
http://foolishgadgets.com/200910/toilet ... d-boredom/
I couldn't copy the picture?


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Here you go Basher.








I thought this was toilet fishing.But I guess the Hobie Livewell doesn't count in this comp as it seems it is quite useful. :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

snapperz said:


> I thought this was toilet fishing.But I guess the Hobie Livewell doesn't count in this comp as it seems it is quite useful. :lol: :lol:


I think we have a winner :lol:


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Catch and release... perhaps not....
Just to clarify, spring loaded hooks! Plenty of adaptations back in the day.

Cant say these are very sporting!! Actual devices these, i have seen them go for a pretty penny when originals are sold...


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

Nasty looking things they are, like something from one of the saw movies :twisted:


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

******* boat.(cue the banjos)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Roll Crimson Tide!


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

snapperz said:


> ******* boat.(cue the banjos)


Is that an electric motor with a battery under the seat?


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Basher said:


> Is that an electric motor with a battery under the seat?


Sure is my ******* bruvva,thats why I don't needs me no kayak. :lol: :lol:


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wunder Boner FTW!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

now THIS is a ******* boat - we don't need no fancy seat and engin

pete


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

How about this.Baby duck lures. :lol: :lol:


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Or this.Helical line drier.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Bog monster:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Is that for chasing bottom feeders :lol:


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

snapperz said:


> It's called a Pond King,Honey Hole Pond Tree.Made of PVC piping.You put it into your dam or Honey Hole and it will attract fish to it.Fish will use it for cover etc.Cost $350US.Who the bloody hell would buy this?


Looks like it should be called a "SNAG KING" to me why would you pay $350 for a snag when you can get em for free???? :?


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Home made "Fish Donger"


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

Prosthetic fishing solution?
or UFO?


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

new hobie peddle powerd


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Tom Robinson's Rocket Launcher Fishing Rod

Warning: Language






"Kick ass! Fishin' pole like my right hand"


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

since i fish from a kayak very similar to this i figure it's fishing related... all it needs is a couple of rod holders...


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Casting gun.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

So,do we have a winner here?I have been waiting for someone to throw eggs at me for 2 weeks now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Our special guest judge seems to have disappeared (HHEEELLLLLOOOOOWWWWW WHOPPIE)

I'm sure he has locked himself in a room to deliberate


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Well Woppie has some doozies to choose from that's for sure :lol: I don't envy the man with that tough job ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

ANd the Grand winner is ZEDS alien pooh - or is it - the blob - or an amorphic space craft - or Mrs Zeds light night pleasure thing 

Well done sir !!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Zed said:


> Bog monster:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I am so honored. Really. I'm speechless. I had no idea I was in contention. Just to be in the competition with so many fine entrants, is a privilege. First the mulloway asterisk, now this.
I'm on top of the WORLD!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats Zed, 
not sure if that lure is a winner, I was thinking you should have come turd :lol:


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

And to think I held off posting a picture of the "Ultimate Crappie Lure"...dammit, I could have won!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Rodman said:


> And to think I held off posting a picture of the "Ultimate Crappie Lure"...dammit, I could have won!


dude....um........did you make that yourself....err.......looks pretty real...... :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

GregL said:


> Rodman said:
> 
> 
> > And to think I held off posting a picture of the "Ultimate Crappie Lure"...dammit, I could have won!
> ...


It actually looks like some one swallowed a lure :shock:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice touch w/ the fly.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I've eaten catfish before, so nothing to worry about there.
Thanks for caring, Rose.


----------

